# Homemade Target Stand and Bow/Arrow Holder Stand



## cz268305 (Jul 21, 2009)

I made the target stand out of 2x4's and a sheet of of plywood and put some shingles on the top. I also have 3 spot lights set up in the ground that light my target up like the sun at night time for a little night shooting as well. I also made a bow/arrow holder stand thing for when im shooting at my target. It has a bow holder on each side along with a slot on each side to hold arrows. I was thinking about putting in a cup holder or two as well. I'll probably paint it and put some decals on it i'd imagine. Anything else you guys can think of that I can add on to these.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Could you put a recessed 12 pack cooler on the top so just the lid is sticking our?


----------



## Tpr430 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks great! Think I've seen something like that before :wink: Throw some flashing around the edge of the plywood and shingles.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

looks great, kinda looks like you used pvc pipe for the arrow holders.
pvc pipe works great for arrow holders. for my practice treestand I have roughly 1.5'-2' 3" pvc pipe with string tied to it for lifting them up to the stand & holding them on a hook.

the only thing I'd be leary of are those metal hooks & fraying the string.


----------



## cz268305 (Jul 21, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Could you put a recessed 12 pack cooler on the top so just the lid is sticking our?


that would be pretty cool...good idea


----------



## cz268305 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tpr430 said:


> Looks great! Think I've seen something like that before :wink: Throw some flashing around the edge of the plywood and shingles.


haha yeahhhh i can't put my finger on where exactly i saw it though lol yeah i;ll get some flashing the next time im at home depot


----------



## cz268305 (Jul 21, 2009)

tat2 said:


> looks great, kinda looks like you used pvc pipe for the arrow holders.
> pvc pipe works great for arrow holders. for my practice treestand I have roughly 1.5'-2' 3" pvc pipe with string tied to it for lifting them up to the stand & holding them on a hook.
> 
> the only thing I'd be leary of are those metal hooks & fraying the string.


yeah i have about 1.5' 3" pvc pipe down inside on each side. i also drilled some small holes in the bottom of the pipe incase i ever leave it out in the rain, the water can drain out the bottom. those metal hooks have a vinyl or plastic covering on them so its not just bare metal. you also can stand the bow up vertically so it's not resting on the string...

i think i'm gonna try and install some battery operated speakers that can hook up to my iphone sooo i can listen to some tunes while shootin my bow


----------

